# Okuma's 12ft Surf Casting Rods w/Tesoro Reels!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My Thoughts On The Longitude & Solaris Both Using The Tesoro12 Conventional Reel!

Many of my friends have tried these combos of Longitude & Solaris 12ft Heavy Surf Casting Rods both with the Tesoro12 Conventional Reels. Everyone liked them. The Tesoro12 is a compact yet amazingly strong conventional. Okuma's Product Developer John Bretza was on YouTube bringing in a billfish using the Tesoro5, the smallest unit. The Sand Diego charter fleet that jigs for Bluefin Tuna uses the Tesoro 10&12 with great success.

But nobody ever considered using them for shore casting. Until now. My nearest comparison is like using a beefed-up Torium 30. Very smooth with a sensitive clicker that casts far. I choose the Longitude & Solaris for the rods. When your dad & grandpa was fishing these rods were still in use! Now Okuma has added an extra guide. Shows how durable & popular these rods are, & still offered at a great price.

The reels have braid backing to 50lb mono top shots. It's been a few months since i last used these so i showed the correct way to calibrate the tensioner, explaining the process & actually casting it afterwards. If you change your casting weights or just simply haven't used them for awhile it's good to adjust the tensioner before casting.


----------

